# Großes Problem, einfache lösung!



## Garrr (15. September 2008)

weiß nichtmehr weiter... habe neues pC... aber BIOS ist anderes...

Also eigendlich das das fast das selbe nur ich finde mich nach 2jahre ruhezustand nichtmehr zurecht...

was ich will?


Eigendlich simple:
Windows^^

jedoch muss er doch die cd lesen wen ich pc starte... bitte um schnelle antwort. wie genau die einstellung heißt 

... und was war nochmal der unterschied zeichen diesabel und enebel xD vergessen xD (falsch geschrieben ich weiß) ^^


----------



## Noxiel (15. September 2008)

Mach dir nochmal Gedanken was du von uns willst bzw. mitzuteilen versucht. Ich habe nicht wirklich verstanden um was du uns bittest.

Enable = aktivieren
Disable = deaktivieren


----------



## Garrr (15. September 2008)

einfach:

ich will auf mein rechner windows draufmachen,.... (neues pc)

wen ich pc mit cd starte*   liest er nicht die cd... bzw startet.. die cd damit windows drauf kommt...

das kann man ja in BIOS einstellen.. doch wie?

habs vergessen... bin auch zu verplant finde nirgends was in google...



Eigendlich will ich im neuen pc mit leerer festplatte mein Videos drauf machen, mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
doch er liest nicht die cd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

kann mir keiner helfen?


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

junge, wenn du so sprichst wie du schreibst, geh bitte zu nem arzt ..

bsp:

neues pc
- heißt es bei dir das pc?

... und was war nochmal der unterschied zeichen diesabel und enebel xD vergessen xD (falsch geschrieben ich weiß) ^^ 
- weißt du, wenn jemand es nicht besser kann, dann kann ihm das nachsehen, aber an dem satz erkennt man, dass du gar nicht besser WILLST

**

such im bios irgendwas was nach "boot priority" oder "boot device" klingt. also irgendwas wo aufgelistet ist, von wo er booten soll.
da stellste dann dein cd-rom laufwerk ein.


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

@ TE schreib mir mal was du für ein Board hast dann kann ich dir genau sagen unter welchem Menuepunkt sich dein 
"First bootCD)" befindet!

Wenn es dir hilft, hier ne kleine Anleitung die ich von "Wagga geklaut habe" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Von CD booten


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

GeForce705M-M
Motherboard
sopports amd athlon 64x2 dual core



*bitte rettet mich*


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Hast du dir die Anleitung mal angeschaut und das getestet?

Stell als First Boot cd ein und als Second Boot HDD0 o.1


----------



## poTTo (16. September 2008)

1.
So, erstma ganz ruhig. Leider können wir dir nicht genau helfen wenn wir nicht wissen welches Mainboard du genau hast.

- Hersteller 
- Typenbezeichnung

2. 
Selbst wenn wir es wissen können wir dir nicht zu 100% genau sagen (außer jemand kennt das Mainboard inkl. BIOS) wo man genau die Bootreihenfolge einstellt.

3. 
Können wir Dir Tips geben wo du es evtl. finden kannst und woran du dich orientieren solltest

- HANDBUCH !!!  <--- Lesen, dort steht meist alles drin, wenn auch auch mal auf englisch
- im BIOS selber suche mal nach folgenden Punkten :

 -- Boot
 -- Boot priority

Es ist *IMMER* etwas mit dem Wort *BOOT,* daher einfach mal bischen rumschauen im Bios. So lange du nichts verstellst, kannst auch nix verkehrt machen !

Dort kannst du meisten festlegens welches Laufwerk (CD/DVD/HDD) beim Booten zuerst angesprochen werden soll.


4.
Drück ich dir die Daumen das du findest wonach du suchst.

mfg
#poTTo


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

Ja habe ich es geht einfach nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß nicht wieso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und habs gemacht da kommt immer das selbe fast beim ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... er liest nicht die cd mit windows xp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da stand:

1
2ed 
3th 


dann habe ich bei 1 cd rom und 2 festplate gestellt, ging nicht.

 danach bei 1 cd  und 2 cd und 3 cd auch nicht

usw. habe alles probiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Also du hast das schon gefunden?

Hast du denn danach auch auf "Save and Exit Setup" geklickt?

Sonst verwirft Er die Einstellungen wieder!


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

ja, eigendlich bin ich ja kein depp^^ stelle mich nur oft dümmer damit die leute nix von mir wollen ... weil das stresst ;D.


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

Fortgeschrittenes Mitglied
 cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hast du zufällig noch ein anderes OS zur Hand wie z.b. Linux oder win 98 oder 2000? Nett wäre auch ne Linux live CD


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

win 98... muss mal gucken xD ... aber das war mein liebling früher.. konnte man sich immer drauf verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (16. September 2008)

Tandrox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hast du zufällig noch ein anderes OS zur Hand wie z.b. Linux oder win 98 oder 2000? Nett wäre auch ne Linux live CD



bringt ihm nix, wenn er nicht rafft wie er die Bootreihenfolge im Bios ändert. 

Außerdem hat er immer noch nicht verraten welches Board er hat. Lngsam komm ich mir verarscht vor vom TE ! dazu noch dumme doppelpostings ?!?!


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

stimmt.. cd is im müll schon seit 1jahr weil sie zerkartzt war und laufwerk nicht lesen konnte...(sondern laufwerke kaputtmachen konnte xD)

So das eigendlich kenne ich das vom alten pc so.. boot driver (on) und dann

nachdem ich gestartet habe liest er den Laufwert das dauert dann so ein paar sek.. und dann startet windows setup... 

doch soweit kommt es nicht... ich krigs fals du denkst das es geht... nicht hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also bitte hilf mir... *bitte* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

Doch habe ich steht oben 

Motherboard:
GeForce705M-M, steht auf der verpakung.. genauer...

ECS Elitegroup

(ECS 20 anniversary


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Garrr schrieb:


> GeForce705M-M
> Motherboard
> sopports amd athlon 64x2 dual core
> 
> ...




Naja er hats versucht nur das Board gibts nicht.
Und so wie Er geschrieben hat hat er die Bootoptionen gefunden und eingestellt aber es funzt nicht.


also @ TE ich würde gerne wissen was du für ein Board hast. ich denke nicht das die WinXP CD verkratzt ist oder?


----------



## poTTo (16. September 2008)

Garrr schrieb:


> Doch habe ich steht oben
> 
> Motherboard:
> GeForce705M-M, steht auf der verpakung.. genauer...
> ...




und genau das hat uns gefehlt, merkste was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok, nu aber wieder BTT. Haste es denn mittlerwile mal geschafft die bootreihenfolge anzupassen, so das dein DC/DVD auf Platz 1., oder an erster Stelle sthet ? Und dahinter erst die HDD (Festplatte)


Wenn nicht, dann nochmal nen Blick ins Handbuch werfen. Oder weiter nach dem Begriff "BOOT" im Bios gugn.


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

Also in der Priceliste steht: NForce Mainboard

und auf der verpakung:
ink Handbuch:
GeForce7050M-M


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

habs geschaft.. abes es ging trozdem nich O,o... und habe auch danach Exit+Save gemacht,... bin ja nicht dumm^^


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Und die CD ist I.O. und Original?


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

ja... die cd sieht orginal aus...^^

aber was soll ich mit der wen ich ncihtmal windows habe

Problem ist nur:

Computer dazu  zu bringen das er die cd liest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

Am Ende steht immer das selbe:


Reboot and select proper Boot device
or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Wieviele Laufwerke hast du? wie kommst du ins Bios, über F2 vieleicht? Wenn du den Computer einschaltest Steht dann da nicht zufällig "press F11 for Bootoptions"?


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

Öhm, wenn die CD bootet, dann steht da irgendwas ähnliches wie
"Press any Key to boot Windows Setup.." oder so öhnlich halt, kA

stand das da?
haste ne taste gedrückt?


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

das ist ja das problem das es nicht da steht.. normal shcon... ich starte BIOUs übrigens mit Enft

Habe 5Laufwerke,.. aber nur 1es angeschlossen XD^^
das mit F11 geht, habs schon versucht...

aber es klappt nicht wen ich dann im menü zB. den cd laufwerk nehme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Versuch mal im BIOS "Load Setup Defaults"  oder bios resetten.
Mir gehen die Ideeen aus


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

okay


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

mal gucken obs klappt habe BIOS resetet und danach F11 den Laufwerk gewählt... jetzt passiert irgendwie nix... es liest mein laufwerkk..... wüscht mir glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.. das es klappt warte seit 2min :/

(EDITE: doch nicht)

da fehlt halt dieses: 
"Press any Key to boot Windows Setup.." oder so


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

also ich weiß nun wie er die cd liest nur irgendwie ist die nicht boot fähig... (f11 drücken und dann cd-room auswählen)

habe ne zerkratzte windows 98 cd reingetan würde sie noch richtig gehen würde ich weiter kommen als beim ernsten menü...


meine frage:

was tun ?
gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit eine neue cd drauf zu machen?=


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

es kommt also immer zu dem:

Reboots and select proper boot device..... :..===???? :/


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

eine neue cd drauf machen? wo drauf?!

also deine xp cd ist nicht bootfähig .. okay ..

wenn du eine gültige lizenz besitzt denke ich, dass es legal ist (bzw duldbar) dir eine xp cd von nem kumpel zu kopieren oder dir was ausm netz zu laden und sie als bootfähige cd zu brennen.

ähm .. du hast jetzt vier posts direkt hintereinander gemacht, wieso?!?
klick mal unter einen post unten rechts auf bearbeiten bitte und beachte was passiert.
und dann bitte mal alle doppel und dreifach postings aus dem thread entfernen, dann helfen wir gerne weiter, danke


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

gut und wo und wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenne mich da nicht aus!

und was ist wen sie doch boot fähig ist? 
weil da kommt IMMER:

Reboots and select proper boot.... ....

liegt da vieleicht irgendwie das problem *dummguck*

(ps danke für eure Hifle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Also wenn du das auswählen kannst und er dann auch dein Laufwerk liest und das länger als 2 Minuten dauert, dann Tippe ich jezt auf def. Laufwerk

Wenn es eine Original Win Xp cd ist die so schön glänzend ist mit Wasserzeichen drauf, dann ist die auf jeden fall Bootfähig!!!


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

habe schon jeweils schon 2 verschieden laufwerken getestet.... also daran kann es auch nicht liegen!
*verzweifel*


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

ok


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

ok


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

Peltop?

Punkt 1)
Lies was du geschrieben hast nochmal durch und beseitige grobe Schnitzer.

Punkt 2)
Editiere deine Beiträge und mache nicht 4 hintereinander.

Solange du dich an diese ziemlich einfachen Regeln nicht hälst, gibts von mir persönlich keine Hilfe mehr!


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Bitte lass diese Mehrfachposts! Unten rechts ist ein "BUTTON"------>+Bearbeiten!

Über Lan klappt das aber nur sehr kompliziert und das will ich dir nicht so erklären das dauert ewig!
 Versuchs bitte mal mit ner Linux Live CD bekommste Kostenlos aus dem Internet!


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

Tandrox schrieb:


> Bitte lass diese Mehrfachposts! Unten rechts ist ein "BUTTON"------>+Bearbeiten!
> 
> Über Lan klappt das aber nur sehr kompliziert und das will ich dir nicht so erklären das dauert ewig!
> Versuchs bitte mal mit ner Linux Live CD bekommste Kostenlos aus dem Internet!



Also muss ich nach: linux Live CD googlen Richtig? 

und sie dann brennen?


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Ja genau das musst du machen und die dann brennen und davon mal booten.

Link zu Ubuntu: Info und Download


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

Hier ein Beispiel was ich empfehlen würde:

http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads

Was du brauchst ist eine Desktop-Version für i386 in der neuesten Version.


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Hier ein Beispiel was ich empfehlen würde:
> 
> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads
> 
> Was du brauchst ist eine Desktop-Version für i386 in der neuesten Version.



Danke dir, ich lade grade die 694mb große:
Desktop-Version für i386 

danach muss ich die entpacken und das was alles raus kommt in die cd reinkopieren... 
dann brennen und fertig oder?

Edit: danke euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ubuntu-8.04.1  oder=? 
Kubuntu-8.04.1 


ich lade grade:

Ubuntu-8.04.1 



und meint ihr da drauf läst sich WoW-Spielen?=


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

sry versendlich 2x gepostet, aber wäre ja nett wen ihr antwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Nachdem es downgeloaden ist... was muss ich dann tun???? 

entpacken in der cd? und brennen und fertig oder wie?


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

also wow lässt sich damit zwar auch spielen, irgendwer (glaube david) hat dazu nen thread gemacht wie es klappt, ist aber eher was experimentelles und nicht zu empfehlen.

du sollst das nur runterladen um zu probieren ob du davon booten kannst!

was du runterlädst ist eine sogenannte .iso datei. ein image von einer cd. das sollst du nicht entpacken, sondern deinem brennprogramm sagen, dass es dieses image auf die cd brennen soll. dann weiß dein brennprogramm genau wie es die cd zu bauen hat damit sie bootbar wird! Das ist sehr wichtig, sonst gehts wieder nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also, nicht entpacken und dateien brennen, sondern dem brennprogramm sagen "image brennen" oder so ähnlich und dann die datei auswählen


----------



## Undeadmaster (16. September 2008)

Manche Mainboards haben auch eine einstellung da musst du während des bootens f8 oder f10 btw. f12 drücken. 
Nur so am rande.


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> also wow lässt sich damit zwar auch spielen, irgendwer (glaube david) hat dazu nen thread gemacht wie es klappt, ist aber eher was experimentelles und nicht zu empfehlen.
> 
> du sollst das nur runterladen um zu probieren ob du davon booten kannst!
> 
> ...



danke etwas spät... 30min arbeit umsonst...

gib ma link von ein brennprogram was du mir empfelst(kostenlos) danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich habe mir gedacht wens drauf ist... dann die windows xp drauf zu instalieren da ich dann kein boot brauche oder?


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Undeadmaster schrieb:


> Manche Mainboards haben auch eine einstellung da musst du während des bootens f8 oder f10 btw. f12 drücken.
> Nur so am rande.






> Wieviele Laufwerke hast du? wie kommst du ins Bios, über F2 vieleicht? Wenn du den Computer einschaltest Steht dann da nicht zufällig "press F11 for Bootoptions"?





Wenn du dir dieses Thema komplett durchgelesen hättest, hättest du dir den Post sparen können !


----------



## Undeadmaster (16. September 2008)

Garrr schrieb:


> gib ma link von ein brennprogram was du mir empfelst(kostenlos) danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



www.google.de - Brennprogramm freeware


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

kann dir kein kostenloses brennprogramm empfehlen, nutze nero

google sagt:
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=br...Suche&meta=

vielversprechend finde ich:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/CDBurnerXP_13008371.html

unter linux wird der win installer wohl nicht starten, das scheitert schon am dateisystem ..


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

klar habe ich alles druchgelesen^^


----------



## Undeadmaster (16. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> unter linux wird der win installer wohl nicht starten, das scheitert schon am dateisystem ..



http://www.workshop.ch/openmind/2007/02/01...r-ubuntu-linux/

da es noch ein prototyp ist würde ich aber zu 

http://www.hardwarejournal.de/software-linux-k3b.htm
empfehlen


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

er hat undeadmaster zitiert, er redet nicht mit dir Garrr
undeadmaster macht seinem namen alle ehre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[edit]
das is faszinierend, gleich mal durchlesen

[edit2]
quatsch, das is ein installer für ubuntu der unter windows läuft -_-


----------



## Tandrox (16. September 2008)

Das war an Undeadmaster gerichtet Garrr!


----------



## Undeadmaster (16. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> [edit]
> das is faszinierend, gleich mal durchlesen
> 
> [edit2]
> quatsch, das is ein installer für ubuntu der unter windows läuft -_-



habs ja schon editiert sry ^^


----------



## Undeadmaster (16. September 2008)

Undeadmaster schrieb:


> habs ja schon editiert sry ^^



edit:
das klingt aber interessant -> http://code.google.com/p/sympycore/wiki/Bu...nstallerOnLinux


----------



## claet (16. September 2008)

und es bleibt unsinn .. es kann faktisch keinen installer geben der unter linux eine installation von win erlaubt ..


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

wie?... wen ich wärend linux leuft windows setup starte... dann müsste es doch gehen(es hat doch beine oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?)

Edit1:
so es brennt,... wüscht mir glück^^.

Edit2: 
Fals es klapt... dankt *lieb guck*


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

geil es scheint zu gehn^^ danke... habe auf deutsch gestellt ung installire es... so jetzt...  

da ihr echt alle mit geholfen habt... habe ich echt lust mich zu bedanken... 

Sollen wir Frunde werden *lieb guck*

Ernsthaft... bin sehr netter Mensch und vorallem gutherzig ...
ich würde mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Garrr (16. September 2008)

es geht,...
Linox ist drine... JETZT ...
 cd sieht er... aber ich kann leider nicht setup von windows xp starten... könnt ihr mir bitte Helfen?


----------

